# The Hobbit and Lord of the Rings



## Kennith E Perry (Sep 18, 2020)

I just spent this week watching all 6 films for the first time in years. I saw scenes I didn't remember. I forgot how much I loved these movies. I hope the new series coming to Prime will be good. I will need to watch these again sooner and not wait 5 or 6 years to watch them again.


----------



## S J Lee (Sep 18, 2020)

Sorry dude, though I was glad to see fantasy was mainstream, and love the books, and I saw the first movie 3 times in the cinema, the second and third LOTR movies were good in places, but a bit crap in places. Too much video-game-cut-scene with ridiculous huge graphics crammed in everywhere, all the subtlety of the books gone. Never watched the hobbit movies, the silly mass-CGI battle scenes I saw on Youtube  made no sense. Just one man's opinion... let's get a poll!


----------



## Kennith E Perry (Sep 18, 2020)

I know some people didn't like them, that's fine, everyone has an opinion. I don't like it when some pompous critic thinks that their opinion is right and if any person liked it, they are just stupid. It's like when someone claims they hated Phantom Menace but watch it with the other Star Wars movies.


----------



## CupofJoe (Sep 21, 2020)

I would loved to have seen Guillermo Del Toro's version of the Hobbit. It was supposed to be far more of a Fairy Tale and only two films... I like the way he makes things look, realy and mythic at the same time.


----------



## joshua mcdermott (Sep 21, 2020)

The Ralph Bakshi animated version is still the best - too bad they only were able to make the first half!


----------



## Nighty_Knight (Sep 26, 2020)

Lord of the Rings was fantastic. They did mess up a few parts and went a bit over the top for some parts of the battle scenes, especially Legolas. And how the Battle of Pelennor Fields ending change wasn’t good and a bit of a Dues ex Machina. 
The Hobbit movies had potential but had way too much added to them. Someone should do a fan cut and limit it to one 3 hour movie with only stuff from the books really included.


----------



## Kittie Brandybuck (Mar 5, 2021)

Wait is there a series coming on prime? I didnt even know!


----------



## Prince of Spires (Mar 5, 2021)

Kittie Brandybuck said:


> Wait is there a series coming on prime? I didnt even know!


Yes, they're doing a series on the second age, with the tale of Numenor and the first rise and fall of Sauron (does mentioning that last bit count as a spoiler?). It's apparently the most expensive series ever made, with a budget of $1 billion for 5 seasons or something like that.


----------



## Kittie Brandybuck (Mar 5, 2021)

Prince of Spires said:


> Yes, they're doing a series on the second age, with the tale of Numenor and the first rise and fall of Sauron (does mentioning that last bit count as a spoiler?). It's apparently the most expensive series ever made, with a budget of $1 billion for 5 seasons or something like that.


Oh cool, I didn't even know! I can't wait to watch it, ty!


----------



## Trauma (Jul 28, 2021)

S J Lee said:


> Sorry dude, though I was glad to see fantasy was mainstream, and love the books, and I saw the first movie 3 times in the cinema, the second and third LOTR movies were good in places, but a bit crap in places. Too much video-game-cut-scene with ridiculous huge graphics crammed in everywhere, all the subtlety of the books gone. Never watched the hobbit movies, the silly mass-CGI battle scenes I saw on Youtube  made no sense. Just one man's opinion... let's get a poll!



That's how I felt with the Hobbit, but still, loved the fun the films provided. But oof I'm sorry you couldn't enjoy it


----------

